# Removing The Crown From A Buren Watch Case



## keithfs (Jan 28, 2009)

Greetings one and all,

I have "restored" a 1950s Buren Grandprix pocket watch for a friend who had accidentally immersed it in wallpaper paste for a week! (actually I purchased a similar watch and swapped the movement over as the rust was too extensive). However the original crown stem appears to be worn and the wind and set is impaired. The movement when removed leaves the stem and crown in the case body. I would like to exchage the stem from one watch to another but I do not know how to remove it from the casing. can anybody help please?

Many thanks in anticipitation,

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Having removed the movement, does it leave an exposed square section of the stem in the case? :huh:

If so, I think you need to grip this with a pair of smooth, flat plies and unscrew the crown (by hand) at the other end. Once the crown is removed, there is probably an internal threaded sleeve in the stem tube that needs to be unscrewed and removed. The stem will then come out the top.

At least this is how it was with my Waltham here.


----------



## keithfs (Jan 28, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Having removed the movement, does it leave an exposed square section of the stem in the case? :huh:
> 
> If so, I think you need to grip this with a pair of smooth, flat plies and unscrew the crown (by hand) at the other end. Once the crown is removed, there is probably an internal threaded sleeve in the stem tube that needs to be unscrewed and removed. The stem will then come out the top.
> 
> At least this is how it was with my Waltham here.


Hi Paul,

Thank you for your reply,

Yes there is a suare ended stem exposed however I have held it with pliers and tried to unscrew the crown but without success, I'm trying some easing fluid at the moment in case it is rusted in.

A thought has just occured could it be a LH thread but that does not seem likely as winding then would tend to loosen the crown?

Anyway I'll leave things to soak for an hour or so and try again.

Any more ideas?

Regards,

Keith.


----------



## keithfs (Jan 28, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Having removed the movement, does it leave an exposed square section of the stem in the case? :huh:
> 
> If so, I think you need to grip this with a pair of smooth, flat plies and unscrew the crown (by hand) at the other end. Once the crown is removed, there is probably an internal threaded sleeve in the stem tube that needs to be unscrewed and removed. The stem will then come out the top.
> 
> At least this is how it was with my Waltham here.


Paul,

I have tried this technique on a third non working Buren (Dennison gold filled Case) and it worked well and you do not have to remove the stem tube!

Many thanks for your help.

Regards,

Keith


----------



## keithfs (Jan 28, 2009)

keithfs said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Having removed the movement, does it leave an exposed square section of the stem in the case? :huh:
> ...


Hi Paul,

Success at last, after applying easing fluid (WD40) I applied some heat (hot air gun) and this worked.

Many thanks for your advice

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Glad it worked out! :thumbsup:


----------

